
Show HN: Awesome-text-summarization: Guide to use ML for summarization - icoxfog417
https://github.com/icoxfog417/awesome-text-summarization
======
chatmasta
Nice resource.

Somewhat related, do you know how Safari “reader view” works? How does it
identify the body of the article from the rest of the page?

